# Death Ray



## divinedragon7 (Jul 20, 2009)

Nothing says Halloween quiet like a death ray. Whether it’s a night on the town, getting rid of those pesky witnesses, or shopping for new body parts. And this little one can burn through a whole village worth of villagers.










The how to:

I had a couple of old table top fans and a vhs/dvd player laying around so I decided to see what I could make from them.










The case of the death ray came from the smaller of the two fans, I didn’t like the white so I gave it a coat of black paint. 










A paint brush wasn’t working though so I tore some newspaper and used it to spread the paint on. Gave it a nice cast iron look.



















The barrel of the ray gun is part of an old table leg, the prongs on the end are from an old brass clothes hanger.



















I added a blue wire wheel from the vhs/dvd player to balance out its design.


----------



## divinedragon7 (Jul 20, 2009)

working on the issues with the pictures

Edit: pictures fixed


----------



## divinedragon7 (Jul 20, 2009)

The controls were an afterthought I did while waiting for the ray gun to dry. Not sure where the cardboard base came from. I was tempted to paint it metallic but decided I like the look of it as it was. I’ve always had a soft spot for things that look cobbled together with exposed wires. Not much of a how to here, just stuck things on where they fit. The buttons came from the vhs/dvd as did the red wire wheel.


----------



## divinedragon7 (Jul 20, 2009)

Some large springs from an old couch were connected by pieces of the brass coat hanger. They fit perfectly over part of an amp I had.


----------



## divinedragon7 (Jul 20, 2009)

A few pics of the full set.


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

I love death ray guns. Great design and tut


----------



## killerhaunts (Jan 6, 2010)

Looks cool ..... but what does it do? You have coltrols for it but do you have pics or video of it working?


----------



## divinedragon7 (Jul 20, 2009)

Sadly the camera man was standing in front of it when we used the ray for the first time. nothing but ash and a melted camera.


----------



## savagehaunter (Aug 22, 2009)

ooops! I hate when that happens. all the proof is up in smoke.


----------

